# Missing Fishermen



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Hope these two are o.k.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4812050.html

The Coast Guard is resuming a search this morning for two fishermen who were last reported to be about 40 miles south of Freeport about 8:30 a.m. Wednesday.

An 87-foot patrol boat already is combing the seas for the men again today and a helicopter was on its way to the area before dawn, a Coast Guard spokesman said.

A brother of one of the men called the Coast Guard at about 9 p.m. Wednesday, saying the men already were four hours past an expected arrival time back ashore.

The two men were last seen in a 23-foot recreational boat. They had contacted people ashore around 8:30 a.m. Wednesday to report engine trouble but said they had been able to make repairs, the Coast Guard said in a statement.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Hate to hear that. Hope they're okay.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I hope they are OK. Any word on the make of the boat?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Let's hope for good news soon.

AGF


----------



## FLA (Aug 16, 2005)

The Houston Chronicle just updated the story with names and boat type:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4812050.html

Hope they are both ok.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

prayers sent..


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I hope they find them and prayers are sent to them and their families. It sounds like things got bad in a hurry for them. I wonder if they were able to get a mayday out?


----------



## Maverick (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is a friend from the past. I have fished in the same Mako with this guy. There is still no word from his friends. Prayers please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

This is a friend also . fished out of the same boat ect. I talked to a family member and this his 26 year old son and friend that are missing.Please keep the prayer chain going !!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent!!


----------



## Phantom Fisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Prayer sent. Hope for good news soon.

Phantom Fisherman


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Man I hate to hear that as I too have kids that age. Prayers continuing to go up.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

one of them works for my brother, prayers sent


----------



## Brian214 (May 16, 2007)

*Update - Lost Fisherman*

*I saw the report below posted on Workingmancharters.com (Capt. Bill Murray)*

_*May 17- *Bill actually spotted the missing boaters from TV reports tied to a rig about 20 miles south of freeport relayed all info to coast guard, I would have brought them in if it weren't so rough but, i couldn't get to them. My charter was ready to get in. Those 15-20knt winds will do it every time._

*They had a rough couple of days. Hard to believe they were on a rig so close but nobody spotted them until today. - If it's not safe, it's not fun*

*Brian*


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

First off prayers to the family and friends

Second - to the rest on this board - not to affend anyone but for God's sake spend $500 on an EPIRB. Technology is too cheap these days not to carry one offshore..


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

My family and friends thoughts and prayers are for the missing guys and their families. I hope that they are okay.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

That would suck hope they are found with a good tan


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

prayers sent i hope they return safely


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Prayers asked


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Brian214 said:


> *I saw the report below posted on Workingmancharters.com (Capt. Bill Murray)*
> 
> _*May 17- *Bill actually spotted the missing boaters from TV reports tied to a rig about 20 miles south of freeport relayed all info to coast guard, I would have brought them in if it weren't so rough but, i couldn't get to them. My charter was ready to get in. Those 15-20knt winds will do it every time._
> 
> ...


HOPEFULLY just a matter of time for the coast Guard to get to them.


----------



## capnrik (Jul 30, 2005)

You guys, that know the boat...is this Mako a single engine boat?


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

twin engine mercury, or atleast it was 4 years ago when I helped work on the power heads. If I remember right it is a 26 not a 23. Mikey has been going offshore since he could walk. They should be o.k. Atleast I am praying for that!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

prayers sent, hope all return safe.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

I was in the area yesterday and my radio stayed on channel 16 most of the day. Didn't hear any distress calls. Maybe we should all carry and extra vhf in case the batteries fail.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I was also out there yesterday. I fished the 22 1/2's and there were not any other boats around. There was one boat that appeared to be on the Outlook wreck but they were motoring around. I also didn't hear any radio calls. There was a boat tied to the rig that is inside Tall Rock - but we passed well to the east of them and were not close enough to see people. 

The weather got nasty about ten miles offshore. These storms had a lot of wind and lightning. We were able to deviate north of our return course and pass through a hole in the weather that appeared to close up after we got on the west side. We were back at the dock at about 2:30, the earliest we have returned in a long time. 

I can only hope the best for these guys. My boat partner and I often comment on how the Gpirb was the best investment we've made. We made one trip a few years ago to Boomvang and we thought about how much we would pay for a Gpirb if we were floating around in a raft. When you think about it this way the Gpirb is not that expensive.


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 16, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## THE REEL WON (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers sent for their safe return.


----------



## IkanRaja (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent for their safe return to the family.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

The friend on the boat is nicked named "Skittles" he plays ball with my husband and cousin..we haven't heard anything yet...thanks for the prayers...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

hope their ok.


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

Prayers sent i hope they all make it back ok


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Brian214*
_*I saw the report below posted on Workingmancharters.com (Capt. Bill Murray)*

*May 17- *Bill actually spotted the missing boaters from TV reports tied to a rig about 20 miles south of freeport relayed all info to coast guard, I would have brought them in if it weren't so rough but, i couldn't get to them. My charter was ready to get in. Those 15-20knt winds will do it every time.

*They had a rough couple of days. Hard to believe they were on a rig so close but nobody spotted them until today. - If it's not safe, it's not fun*

*Brian*
_

_I'm confused. Have they been found or are they still lost? If this report is true they should have been picked up by now._

_EPIRBs are good stuff...especially if you're able to activate them._

_God takes care of fishermen. I've proven that over and over._

_I've often wondered how it would be spending a night or two on an oil platform. I sincerely hope I don't ever have to._

_Prayers._

_Buck_


----------



## TGK (Aug 2, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

have they been found --god i hope so


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

latest..they have not been found..the search party is exhausted but are going to push through with some infared detection tonight


----------



## Third Bar Slim (May 21, 2004)

They still haven't been found. Mikey is my 3rd cousin and I just got off the phone with several family members with the update. Please keep them in your prayers.

Mark


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

My prayers are with them..


----------



## criter giter (Jul 10, 2005)

My prayers are with them. the difference between a adventure and a ordeal is preparation. do your on shore before it's to late


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Critter getter said it right, my prayers are with them for a safe return.


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers sent. I sure hope that was their boat that was tied up to that rig.


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

Update from the Chronicle is still the same.... http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/metro/4812050.html


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

5:30a Friday
Local CG are reporting that both have been found alive after treading water for 24 hours. I hope this is true.


----------



## Brewbetter (Mar 25, 2005)

steve m, I hope you are right. My prayers are with them.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4815561.html
One of two fishermen missing since Wednesday morning climbed aboard a manned oil platform and told Coast Guard rescuers his friend still was alive nearby in the water, Coast Guard spokesman Adam Eggers said today.

The man said he managed to swim to the platform after the pleasure craft he and his companion were in sank, Eggars said. The man telephone a relative sometime around 4 a.m. and Coast Guard rescue efforts were immediately intensified, Eggars said.

"It was a manned oil rig," Eggars said. "Last I heard, he's sitting there eating breakfast and trying to get some of his strength back."

The man on the platform reported that his friend was still alive in the water.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Both have been found alive.

Thanks be to God,
AGF


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## DBLHKUP (Jan 25, 2005)

This is GREAT news!!!

WOW


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

Prayers answered, thanks to all.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Man, that is good news....


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW. What an ordeal. Glad they are O.K.



Kelly


----------



## Phantom Fisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Prayers answered.


Phantom Fisherman


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Great News, To hear they where found and both are alive.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

very good news


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

nice to hear..ya'll be careful out there..


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Lord!!


----------



## sand dollar (Jun 26, 2006)

Click 2 Houston says they were both found alive this morning.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Great news. Talk about scary. Treading water for 24 hours bobbing up and down in semi choppy seas.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

great news! we should throw a party!


----------



## capnrik (Jul 30, 2005)

Wonderful news; it's nice to have a happy ending. Here is an opportunity for all of us if we can get a detailed debriefing on what happened and why. None of us are perfect, no matter how many hours or days we have at sea. I have spent thousands of hours and hundreds of days in the Gulf, including many crossings, but almost all in bigger boats. I have only recently started fishing in a smaller boat. At a better time, I would be interested to learn the details of the events that led to a harrowing experience, with a happy ending.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Praise the Lord, WOW,PRayer does work


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

capnrik said:


> Wonderful news; it's nice to have a happy ending. Here is an opportunity for all of us if we can get a detailed debriefing on what happened and why. None of us are perfect, no matter how many hours or days we have at sea. I have spent thousands of hours and hundreds of days in the Gulf, including many crossings, but almost all in bigger boats. I have only recently started fishing in a smaller boat. At a better time, I would be interested to learn the details of the events that led to a harrowing experience, with a happy ending.


What he said. I would like to know details to prepare for such an emergency. Thank god for platforms in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Praise God Brothers, may I hear an . . . 

How ironic. These guys spent a long time in the water in the Gulf and were recovered (sounds like) unharmed, or pretty much and a guide falls in leaving the dock and is killed (drowns?). What a terrible tragedy. Not saying anyone got complacent, but around the water we always have to be on our toes.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

cool.. hopefully they will report what happened so we can all learn something..

oh and shake a coasties hand the next time you see one.. they're the real heros in this game we play..


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

This thread reinforces my burning desire to own a 6-man Winslow.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Thank god for platforms in the middle of nowhere.


Soon they will all be gone.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The Captain said:


> PRayer does work


Yes it does!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

What great news, I know several people said they new these 2. If you could get the details on what happened and post I know we would be greatful.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

just got access to a computer here in Dallas this morning visiting friends. ****, I am glad to see these guys are safe. Would like to hear the particulars on what happened tho.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wed @12:00 p.m. boat capsized due to water coming over and not being able to start boat. 9:30 p.m. Thursday both men came withing a half mile of rig. Men swam for rig. Current to hard. 3:00 a.m. on Friday one man swam to another rig closer. Climbed the pole and called for help. One man too tired to swim stayed in water adrift. 5:00 a.m. Friday helicopter sights drifting man. All taken to hospital for sun burn and de-hidration. All o.k. and released.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Very good news indead.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

The part worth noting is that the boat "FLIPPED" them over in a millisecond. They knew they had water in the boat but when it flips you have very little notice except that your wet. So if you get in a jam and your waiting for the boat to start sinking....you too will be in the water before know it.

They did the smart thing by staying with the boat. Keep in mind all loose lures will be floating in the water along with fishing line etc. Its very dangerous to go back inside the upturned boat and retieve stuff.

I know from experience as the same thing happend to me and my 10 yr old a few yrs back. Also had to climb barnacle encrusted rig legs and wake the crew at 3:00 am.

*THE THING TO DO WHEN TAKING ON WATER:*

1. No matter how much you think you can get the situation under control its best to get your flares out and clear the deck of gear.

2. Life Jackets out or better yet on. You can always put them back if you dont need them

3. Call in to the Coast Guard or other boats just in case. Just let them know where you are and that you are working on the problem and will call back. In case they don't hear from you come and get you.

4. Have water handy just in case.

*And the NUMBER ONE thing to do............throw the longest rope (Poly rope) you have out the back of the boat down current in case you go over........ you will be about 20+feet from the boat when you hit the water and you have a chance to grab the rope as your swept past the boat.*

*This is the real deal folks.......not the titanic like you see on TV.*


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

and pitch a big ol drift sock out off your bow cleat, and put your bow into the waves


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Again, I am glad the two were found and both are alive. Maybe we should look at this again.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=110146&page=1&pp=10&highlight=captfry



CoastalOutfitters said:


> and pitch a big ol drift sock out off your bow cleat, and put your bow into the waves


----------



## Rockport Russ (Oct 11, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more I am going to buy a small, personal EPIRB. Then, you have rescue at hand whether you are on Mount Hood in Winter or a hundred miles out in the Gulf.


----------

